# Compilierungsfehler, wie lösen?

## criseas

Heyho ich mal wieder.

Ich wollte gerade die Treiber für meine WLAN Karte Compilieren, allerdings funktioniert das nicht so wie gewünscht.

Evtl kann mir jemand unter die Arme greifen!?

```
2010_01_29_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.3.0.0 # make

make -C tools

make[1]: Entering directory `/home/install/2010_01_29_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.3.0.0/tools'

gcc -g bin2h.c -o bin2h

make[1]: Leaving directory `/home/install/2010_01_29_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.3.0.0/tools'

/home/install/2010_01_29_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.3.0.0/tools/bin2h

cp -f os/linux/Makefile.6 /home/install/2010_01_29_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.3.0.0/os/linux/Makefile

make -C /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/build SUBDIRS=/home/install/2010_01_29_RT2860_Linux_STA_v2.3.0.0/os/linux modules

make: *** /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/build: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht gefunden.  Schluss.

make: *** [LINUX] Fehler 2

```

Viele Grüße

Florian

----------

## Klaus Meier

Wie hast du das denn übersetzt und installiert? Als User oder als Root? Hast du Schreibrechte für /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/build? Und ist 2.6.31-14-generic dein aktueller Kernel?

----------

## criseas

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> Wie hast du das denn übersetzt und installiert? Als User oder als Root? Hast du Schreibrechte für /lib/modules/2.6.31-14-generic/build? Und ist 2.6.31-14-generic dein aktueller Kernel?

 

Grundlegend habe ich nach diesem Howto gearbeitet  http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Ralink_RT2860 .

Ich hab es in einer gechrooteten Umgebung versucht zu Kompilieren. Mein Kernel ist selber Konfiguriert und "kernel-2.6.31-gentoo-r10".

wpa_supplicant hab ich auch hinzugefügt, falls bestimmte Flags dort falsch sind könnte es daran liegen aber das weiß ich nicht :/

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> +dbus 
> 
> -debug 
> ...

 

----------

## Klaus Meier

Module werden im Ordner /lib/modules in einem Ordner gespeichert, der den Namen des Kernels hat. Befindet sich da bei dir ein Ordner, der 2.6.31-14-generic heißt? Bei mir heißt er z.B. 2.6.33-gentoo. Wenn dieser Ordner nicht da ist, dann hast du eine Zieladresse für das Kopieren, die es nicht gibt. Vermute ich, denn das ist ja auch die Fehlermeldung.

----------

## firefly

Da er in einer chroot Umgebung arbeitet, versucht das makefile des treibers die sourcen des gerade laufenden kernels zu finden. Und dieser heißt vermutlich 2.6.31-14-generic.

Dem Namen nach vermutlich ein ubuntu kernel.

criseas versuch doch den Treiber erst zu installieren, wenn du dein gentoo-system gestartet hast. Dann sollte es funktionieren.

----------

## criseas

firefly das klingt logisch und ergibt sogar bei mir einen Sinn. Ich hab mich schon gewundert warum an manchen Punkten ein Ordner enstand der dessen namen trug.

Ich werde das genau mach nachdem ich folgendes Problem lösen konnte

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6212600.html#6212600

Grub mal wieder

ABER aus deinen Ausführungen ergibt sich mir noch ein weiteres Problem...

Ich habe in der chroot schon einige Sachen emerged... sysmonitor.... wpa_supplicant  etc.

Hat er das nun auch über den alten Kernel? Und wird das Probleme mit sich bringen?

CriseasLast edited by criseas on Sat Mar 20, 2010 4:56 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Genone

 *criseas wrote:*   

> Hat er das nun auch über den alten Kernel?

 

Ja.

 *Quote:*   

> Und wird das Probleme mit sich bringen?

 

Nein.

----------

## firefly

nein über portage/emerge  installierte pakete hat dies keinen Einfluss. Und die kernel sourcen sind nur notwendig, wenn ein treiber als kernel-modul installiert wird.

Wenn du einen Treiber per emerge installierst, so setzt portage die passenden pfade für die zu verwendeten kernel sourcen. Hierfür nimmt portage den symlink in /usr/src/linux oder den inhalt der env-variable KBUILD_OUTPUT.

----------

## criseas

 *firefly wrote:*   

>  Hierfür nimmt portage den symlink in /usr/src/linux oder den inhalt der env-variable KBUILD_OUTPUT.

 

Welche ich setze wenn ich beim chrooten "env-update" mache?

Dort ersetz ich dann meinen Kernel von Ubuntu mit dem neuen von Gentoo?

----------

## criseas

Danke euch für eure Hilfe, es hat nun Funktioniert! Ich musste es nur nochmal versuchen nachdem mein Gentoo selbständig gebootet hat. 

Danke und ich werd in Zukunft daran denken  :Wink: 

----------

